# Yarmouth Police Dept.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Yarmouth Police Dept.*
3 mins·
DEAR CHIEF
Every day, the men and women of the YPD receive notices Police Officers being killed somewhere in our troubled Nation.
Every day we send a special card to the Chief's of the Fallen and our Family in Blue.
More than ever in the history of America, we need your help in making the changes needed now.
Don't wait until our next card, or the next candlelight vigil; take a stand and please help stop the negative false rhetoric against Law Enforcement and be the type of American that these Officers died for.


----------

